# 05 GTO problems - PLEASE HELP



## ZachGrant (Aug 29, 2010)

I bought a 05 gto yesterday running perfect. This morning on my way to work it began running erratically kind of pulsing and then went in to safe mode. I pulled over and put it in neutral and the engine was running from about 700 up to about 1200 rpms on its own so i shut the car down. Now when i try to start it it doesn't even turn over. My first thought was maybe a fuel pump but i dont know why that would cause it not to even be able to engage the starter. I'm not familiar with computerized engines and any help would be very appreciated. Thank you

-Zach


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be a dead battery, do you have any dash lights? Headlights? Car's in park or nuetral when trying to start, right?


----------



## ZachGrant (Aug 29, 2010)

I have all my lights and yes the car is in park when trying to start. It's like the computer is holding the starter from engaging


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ZachGrant said:


> I have all my lights and yes the car is in park when trying to start. It's like the computer is holding the starter from engaging


Just because you have lights doesn't mean the battery is good. There could be a deal cell or even the terminals could be dirty.

Also I would check you plugs too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you buy it from a dealer or a private party?


----------



## ZachGrant (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks but i'm certain it isn't the battery, it's a pretty new battery and the terminals are clean, reading 12.4 volts. I bought it private party


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If it went into safe mode, I'm sure it threw a code. Use a scan tool and see what the problem is. It will scan with just the key on, not started. Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ZachGrant said:


> I have all my lights and yes the car is in park when trying to start. It's like the computer is holding the starter from engaging


Have you tried to start the car in neutral?


Sounds like it might be time for a piggyback ride to the dealer for proper diagnoses.


----------



## ZachGrant (Aug 29, 2010)

Ive got an update, went and looked under the fuse box and found the engine sensor fuse blown. I replaced it and it started up and ran great... For about a minute then it did the same thing. I popped the cover and sure enough the fuse was blown again. Any idea's on what's causing it?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It happened while driving, so there's a short somewhere. Because it surged it could be MAF or O2 sensors. Many have also had a bad throttle position sensor cause the same behavior, but the fuse didn't blow. 

Does the car have an aftermarket intake, headers, or anything else done? Headers could burn through the O2 sensors and too many people have installed intakes incorrectly.


----------



## ZachGrant (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm, well it doesn't have anything aftermarket aside from a k&n intake and a flowmaster cat-back exhaust. Should I just unplug each O2 sensor one at a time and see if that keeps the fuse from blowing to find out which one if any it is?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I know of one K&N install where the person jacked up the connection for the MAF Sensor by having the wire resting on the belt. I don't know how they had enough slack, but they managed 

I'd start there before under the car.


----------

